# how to bring car to malaysia from australia



## stuexpat (Aug 15, 2010)

hello,

i am planning to buy car here in Australia and bring it back to Malaysia. anyone knows the procedure.. thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a good page for that situation:
High Commission of Malaysia



stuexpat said:


> hello,
> 
> i am planning to buy car here in Australia and bring it back to Malaysia. anyone knows the procedure.. thanks


----------



## stuexpat (Aug 15, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Here is a good page for that situation:
> High Commission of Malaysia


thank you amaslam


----------



## hankeymeal (Sep 18, 2010)

try google sakura forwarding. they can help you


----------

